# Do's and Don'ts after a cervical cerclage



## Lara B

Hi

Yesterday, at 14 +4 I had my cervical cerclage placed.  They've listened to the baby since and all seems fine.  I've not been given any meds to take home or any do's and don'ts.  I hear stories of women that have been told no baths, no swimming for the rest of the pregnancy.  All I was told was no heavy lifting.  Any advice about what I should be doing, I've got the rest of the week off.

Thanks

Lara


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

Sorry for the delay.  As far as I am aware, you are ok to carry on normally, doing everything in moderation, if you haven't had any problems for a couple of weeks.  You obviously have to take things easy, due to the very reason you have had it done.  Just double check with your consultant first, as they may advise you differently,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Lara B

Thanks Emilycaitlyn for your reply

I will speak to my consultant but my appointment is in 3 1/2 weeks time.  Phoned the hospital yesterday and it seems that they are going to be treating me like a normal pregnancy from now on.  I did hope that they would monitor my cervix, and will ask about this.

Lara


----------

